

Your Hacker News profile name isn't green enough - theotown

Just wondering, why are some usernames in green, and the majority of the rest are black&#x2F;90% grey? Am I missing something?
======
a3n
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=green+username](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=green+username)

------
aeykie
Not enough karma, if I had to guess.

------
mooism2
Green = newbies.

~~~
theotown
Huh--why would newbies get the added benefits?

~~~
mooism2
What benefits?

~~~
theotown
Increased visibility. That's why people post things here right? ;-)

